

Google Code Blog: Chrome Extensions for Web Development - ez77
http://googlecode.blogspot.com/2010/05/chrome-extensions-for-web-development.html
The page that features Chrome extensions for web development:
https://chrome.google.com/extensions/featured/web_dev
======
aboodman
Omnibus-response to previous comments:

\- The ability to intercept and modify requests is indeed missing. We've had
some proposals for how to add that to our APIs, but nothing concrete yet.

\- We're working on the ability to manipulate the cookie store:
[http://src.chromium.org/cgi-
bin/gitweb.cgi?p=chromium.git;a=...](http://src.chromium.org/cgi-
bin/gitweb.cgi?p=chromium.git;a=blob;f=chrome/common/extensions/api/extension_api.json;h=c6094b6020d96b554ced8403e8dab57df1347fc2;hb=HEAD#l2761)

\- The browser cache isn't something we've ever even thought about before.
Thanks for bringing it up.

------
esers
There doesn't seem to be a Chrome equivalent to "Live HTTP Headers" for
Firefox.

Viewing, logging, replaying, and manipulating HTTP headers is an absolute
_must_ for many web developers.

Wireshark is fantastic, but having this feature embedded in the browser is
very useful.

~~~
johnswamps
It would be great, but the API support is not there, which is why there aren't
any extensions to spoof your user-agent either. Compared to Firefox extensions
(which basically let you do everything), Chrome extensions are much more fine-
grained and can only use APIs specifically designed for use with extensions.
There are several features that Chrome extensions developers have been
requesting, such as this and the ability to prevent elements from being loaded
(which is why there is no noscript and all the ad blockers are only half-baked
solutions)

------
chasingsparks
I'm happy to see Chris Pederick's _Web Developer_ has been ported.

[https://chrome.google.com/extensions/detail/bfbameneiokkgbdm...](https://chrome.google.com/extensions/detail/bfbameneiokkgbdmiekhjnmfkcnldhhm)

~~~
lftl
It's missing a ton of the functionality from the FF version where Chrome
doesn't offer comparable APIs.

------
mrinterweb
Firebug has set the bar for in browser web development tools. Until something
can offer the same or better abilities as Firebug, I'm sticking with Firefox
and Firebug for my web dev.

~~~
rictic
Have you checked out the Web Inspector, built into Chrome and Safari? In my
experience so far the only place it falls behind Firebug is in CSS editing, in
every other way it seems superior. I'd be interested if you disagree.

More info: <http://webkit.org/blog/829/web-inspector-updates/>

~~~
mrinterweb
I'll have to check out the built in developer tools more. live CSS editing is
one of the main things I use Firebug for , for me, that is a big feature to be
missing.

I do love the "Event Listeners" feature in the Developer Tools. That is very
handy for easily finding what javascript events are unobtrusively bound to an
element. So I can definitely see myself using the webkit developer tools in
the near future.

~~~
adamdecaf
It's a hack, but you can just edit the element inline (by double or right
clicking the element under the "Elements" tag) and edit the styles via
style="".

------
pilif
What constantly seems missing is a way to change the user agent header. There
is User-Agent Switcher for Chrome, but it only changes the Agent for
JavaScript on the page - the header sent to the server is still the original
one.

Presumably this is a limitation of the API provided to the extensions.

~~~
adamdecaf
Run chrome from the command line

google-chrome --user-agent="Ipad"

------
eekfuh
I'd like to start using Chrome for everything (currently I use Chrome for
browsing, FF for dev) but until I can clear the cache with a single button AND
be able to quickly delete the cookies for the domain I'm on at the time, I
gotta keep using FF with webdev toolbar.

------
jonursenbach
I really wish I were able to use SpeedTracer on Chrome and without having to
append "--enable-extension-timeline-api" to the command line flag.

------
ez77
Here is the extensions page:
<https://chrome.google.com/extensions/featured/web_dev>

------
ez77
Could someone explain why Speed Tracer shows some "Script Evaluation" even for
plain vanilla HTML pages with no <script> tags? I see two scripts: the first
one has the URL field blank, while the second one reads "chrome-
extension://ognampngfcbddbfemdapefohjiobgbdl/data_loader.js".

Thanks!

------
ez77
It's interesting that Google hasn't incorporated some of these extensions into
their devtools.

~~~
kellegous
Looks like that's going to happen soon. Speed Tracer is likely to become a
part of Chrome's inspector, for instance.

